
“Internet Bar” Toku Toku Challenges Online Atomization - aching_hands
http://tokutokutoku.com/
======
aching_hands
Yo, I'm plugging the video chat site I made.

Basically, I was frustrated that there's no site that encourages people to
make friends—there's no such thing as an "internet bar," where you can meet
people without doing "networking" and "brand optimization." Facebook, hell no;
Tinder/OKC, different vibe; Omegle/ChatRoulette, right concept but they sorta
look like malware dispensers.

So: This website is centered around video chat, but it's account based, so you
can pick whom you want to talk to I can ban the exhibitionist chaff that
afflicts other sites. Also it's easier to stay friends with someone you meet.

Feel like you guys might enjoy this. I'll be online, let me know what you
think.

